# New budget fork review (Suntour Epicon RLD)



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

First month review of my new 2010 Suntour 100mm Epicon RLD fork:

The good: 
Suntour on a Santa Cruz?? Yes you heard right...the thing has been fantastic. I have had other bikes with nicer forks than this one but to tell you the truth this one feels the best of them all! No lie Suntour actually made a good fork. It was a shot in the dark when I bought it but it had lockout, and good travel and it looked great in my opinion and from the VERY FEW reviews I read it all got positive reviews. I took it on the trails and heard NO funny noises or anything and its held up great with my commuting from class to class in the hot and cold, rain and all that junk. The adjustments work great and it feels very stiff and sturdy underneath you. 

The bad:
1. Needs brake adapters if you are going to use Shimano XTR brakes like myself...only 8 bucks but still it sucked having to wait on that little piece...

2. The rebound is a plastic knob...I know its a Suntour but still common guys!:madman: 

Other than those two things its been a blast to be on! It looks killer and rides fantastic! Definately gets a 9/10 from me! Price? only 200....buy this one from suntour if you need a cheap replacement fork!


----------



## TheKevman (Mar 12, 2007)

Cool! Nice to hear about lower price point stuff that works.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Problem is, good luck getting support for the fork. The best fork in the world isn't worth much if you can't replace a broken part.


----------



## TheKevman (Mar 12, 2007)

I get where you are coming from. I had an RST MOZO Pro back in the day and always wish that the after market and other extra parts had been available for them. Englund Air would have been nice.

Even still for $179 you could get 2 of the Suntours for about the same as a single fork from the big names that offers similar performance.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

TheKevman said:


> Even still for $179 you could get 2 of the Suntours for about the same as a single fork from the big names that offers similar performance.


I prefer to repair my equipment instead of replacing it. It's greener and cheaper in the long run.


----------



## TheKevman (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd prefer to repair my stuff too but, I am going to look for the best value no matter what I put on my bike. The economy is pushing me and many others to look for budget friendly options as evidenced by all the Ibex. BD, WalGoose and Airborne talk here lately.

I hope the fork proves to be stout enough to last a season or 2 and that it performs better than a Dart or whatever else is in it's price range. I'll be looking for updates!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

TheKevman said:


> I'd prefer to repair my stuff too but, I am going to look for the best value no matter what I put on my bike. The economy is pushing me and many others to look for budget friendly options as evidenced by all the Ibex. BD, WalGoose and Airborne talk here lately.


Then you shouldn't be looking at Suntour all the more; you need to look at the whole life of the product to decide value. For example, up until I sold it last year, I had a 2003 Fox Float on one of my bikes. During that time whenever there was an issue I was able to fix it cheaply and easily, and it still had resale value left. Had I wanted to, I could easily have kept the fork going for many more years. When you add it up I paid about $500, sold it for $200, and put it about $50 worth of readily available parts. For the 6 years of excellent performance I paid $58 a year, and the fork is still serving it's new owner well. The math is even better now that Fox forks are easily available used.


----------



## TheKevman (Mar 12, 2007)

It may be that the initial Fox pill was a little too jagged to swallow. I know it is for me. I'm not one to buy used forks either. I just don't like not knowing what happened or how hard it was ridden prior to making it to me. I'll agree that from a sustainability standpoint that higher end forks can be repaired more cost effectively than budget minded options. Not that I can easily walk into a shop and find new seals or springs for my Psylo.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

I've heard pretty good things overall about Suntour's Epicon line. My only experience though has been the cranks on my wife's Fuji Nevada, and they are surprisingly smooth. Be interesting to see how it works out for the TC...


----------



## Patchy (Jul 7, 2010)

I was looking to extend the life of my bike by a year or so. So after tossing up between a RS Tora TK, Manitou Match and the Epicon RLD i paid the 200 and got the Epicon. Tora TK had too many compaints and the Match was just a little too pricey.

I was warned that parts and longjevity was the real issue which i didnt mind since i only needed an extra year. Upon getting the fork i was surprised that the supplied manual was actually quite well written. Instructions for installing the fork were pretty good and a recommended services schedule was included. In addition there's service videos and exploded diagrams for the previous Epicon on the net which i think has pretty much the same internals as the latest SF9. The only questionable area is if the parts are readily avaliable which is of course something important to consider.

Hope this clears up the 'you get ab****ely no support from SR, SR is cheap don't expect much' feeling floating around the forums. The fork is definately serviceable, especially if your handy and got some spare fork parts like seals and the like lying around.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm running Epicon too. Loving it so far. Test ridden a few of my mate's bikes with the likes of RS, FOX and etc. Not to say the Epicon is better, but to me it's best bang for buck.

Ofcourse, there's a few cons as well, namely:

1. Rebound knob adjustability range is limited
2. Lack of advance settings (neg pressure, low speed compression and etc)


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

The Epicons are great for the money !!


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi jpeters, wondering what type of riding you use it for? I'm still using the EPICON at 140mm, it's good for the money. Ofcourse it lacks adjustments compared to a Revelation, but then what's the price differences?

I also know a guy who got a POS FOX fork.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd love to see pictures of the bike with the fork


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah true for the money its not that bad but so many reviews have been saying how great they are and so I ordered one and its just not that good. This is one case where it looks better in the pics than in person. Stupid me I was thinking I was going to get some great fork but it turns out its not that good I just wish I would have got a fox talas or something. I use it for AM riding and it seems it is always using all of the travel and yes the sag is set correct. I am not saying its not good for the money its just not that good like everyone has been saying. I dont want some other guy to read the reviews and buy one than realize its just not that good (like me ). I think better to save and get a better fork like a fox they are so much better in my opinion I have both and just no comparison. The fox is on my xc bike and its only 100mm thats why I dont use it on my am bike.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Biohazard74 said:


> I'd love to see pictures of the bike with the fork


LOL So you can laugh at me :nono:


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

jpeters said:


> LOL So you can laugh at me :nono:


lol you're right though. I just looked it up and it looks great in the pictures. I tried to always save money by getting parts like that and i came to the conclusion that it ends up being more expensive in the long run. As far as forks i doubt id wander off and get anything but a Fox or a RockShox.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

I made this review for a budget fork...I have had no issues with it at all with the cold or anything. Its been great. Now am I going to keep this thing forever on my SC? No...The spring will come and I will buy a new fox fork...

This is an EXCELLENT fork if you just getting into it and don't see how investing 400-500 in a new fork is worth it. Quite frankly foxes should be priced lower...It a name brand kind of thing now IMO. Thanks for reading and I hope that this BUDGET review helps somebody who might be wondering.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

boomersooner523 said:


> Quite frankly foxes should be priced lower...It a name brand kind of thing now IMO.


Have you actually looked inside a Fox damper? Every single piece of it is machined aluminum. It's very evident where the money goes when you actually work on one.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have run across a couple of them...probably older model that were neglected when I looked into them. But they are VERY expensive new. I am saying this because I cant justify spending 600 to 700+ on a fork...It might be because I am a car guy and that would be a new exhaust on my m3 lol but if your very serious (like I am TRYING to be lol) Then a fox is the way to go along with a couple RockShox forks out there. I didnt want this to be a fox debate at all. I just tried to review a budget fork for people looking for a cheap replacement.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Its a good budget fork better than anything else in the price!!


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

boomersooner523 said:


> I made this review for a budget fork...I have had no issues with it at all with the cold or anything. Its been great. Now am I going to keep this thing forever on my SC? No...The spring will come and I will buy a new fox fork...
> 
> This is an EXCELLENT fork if you just getting into it and don't see how investing 400-500 in a new fork is worth it. Quite frankly foxes should be priced lower...It a name brand kind of thing now IMO. Thanks for reading and I hope that this BUDGET review helps somebody who might be wondering.


True Fox forks should not cost so much


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

jpeters said:


> Yeah true for the money its not that bad but so many reviews have been saying how great they are and so I ordered one and its just not that good. This is one case where it looks better in the pics than in person. Stupid me I was thinking I was going to get some great fork but it turns out its not that good I just wish I would have got a fox talas or something. I use it for AM riding and it seems it is always using all of the travel and yes the sag is set correct. I am not saying its not good for the money its just not that good like everyone has been saying. I dont want some other guy to read the reviews and buy one than realize its just not that good (like me ). I think better to save and get a better fork like a fox they are so much better in my opinion I have both and just no comparison. The fox is on my xc bike and its only 100mm thats why I dont use it on my am bike.


Ofcourse if taking the $$$ consideration out of the equation, it's not a good fork, say comparing to a Revelation and so on. A friend has the Revelation and with the amount of tuning it's capable of, it's very good (to me as a newbie IMHO).

When I'm running the EPICON on my HT bike, I have it ran at pretty high pressure, 100psi IIRC. Sag is just 20% as I hated excessive fork dive on a HT resulting in super steep HTA. At that pressure setting, the rebound damping knob is more or less useless. I almost have it maxed out completely.

Switch the fork to my FS now and it's running at 65~70psi, the damping knob gives quite a wide range of tuning. It's at almost completely off mode (still experimenting with it).

What would be good is some LSC damping adjustment & neg pressure adjustments, but at that price, can't complain.



boomersooner523 said:


> I made this review for a budget fork...I have had no issues with it at all with the cold or anything. Its been great. Now am I going to keep this thing forever on my SC? No...The spring will come and I will buy a new fox fork...
> 
> This is an EXCELLENT fork if you just getting into it and don't see how investing 400-500 in a new fork is worth it. Quite frankly foxes should be priced lower...It a name brand kind of thing now IMO. Thanks for reading and I hope that this BUDGET review helps somebody who might be wondering.


+1



jpeters said:


> Yeah and I was just saying I got one of these because of all of the good reviews and I did not like it sorry. For those of you who like good parts dont buy this but if you need a good BUDGET fork get one. For the price you cant compare to Fox I just learned my lesson you get what you pay for. That being said I already have it so I m stuck with it does anyone know of a company making better dust seals for it ?


Sorry for the predicament... :'(

The EPICON is not user serviceable from what I gather. The damper is a sealed system. Is there a problem with your seal?

It's personal, but seriously, why pay FOX money for sticky stanchion? Might as well go RS?


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Kaizer said:


> Ofcourse if taking the $$$ consideration out of the equation, it's not a good fork, say comparing to a Revelation and so on. A friend has the Revelation and with the amount of tuning it's capable of, it's very good (to me as a newbie IMHO).
> 
> When I'm running the EPICON on my HT bike, I have it ran at pretty high pressure, 100psi IIRC. Sag is just 20% as I hated excessive fork dive on a HT resulting in super steep HTA. At that pressure setting, the rebound damping knob is more or less useless. I almost have it maxed out completely.
> 
> ...


Yeah my Fox was sticky just needed some fork lube and it was ok. I run my epicon tad at like 125psi on my bmc fs. I must say its not that bad I only paid a couple of hundred Euro for it. I will still order a RS Recon as soon as I get the money and keep this for a spare. I know foxes are over priced but the quality is so good they really do make the best forks and shocks not only bicycles I had a set of fox shocks on my quad and my dirt bike and they transformed them. Ah the good old days when I had lots of extra cash now I am married with a family and I am lucky I have the cash for a mountain bike lol but thats ok.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

At 125psi, I think I know what you mean by lack of adjustments. I believe the rebound knob is maxed out eh?

Just wondering, how heavy are you? I'm around 80kg and I only ran 100psi on a HT and it's 65~70psi on a FS.

What makes a RECON better over the EPICON over the adjustments provided?


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Kaizer said:


> At 125psi, I think I know what you mean by lack of adjustments. I believe the rebound knob is maxed out eh?
> 
> Just wondering, how heavy are you? I'm around 80kg and I only ran 100psi on a HT and it's 65~70psi on a FS.
> 
> What makes a RECON better over the EPICON over the adjustments provided?


With all of my gear 99 kilos lol we have had lots of bad weather this winter so I am getting a little extra. 
The recon the fit and finish is better the adjustments are better and its a good price. Rock shox just uses the parts from the reba from the year b4 for the recon so its just as good it really is one of the best bang for the buck.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

*Here she is with the Epicon looks a little chincy on the bike*


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

*You can see the difference in quality but for a couple of hundred euro it will do*

it rides good


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

boomersooner523 said:


> First month review of my new 2010 Suntour 100mm Epicon RLD fork:
> 
> The good:
> Suntour on a Santa Cruz?? Yes you heard right...the thing has been fantastic. I have had other bikes with nicer forks than this one but to tell you the truth this one feels the best of them all! No lie Suntour actually made a good fork. It was a shot in the dark when I bought it but it had lockout, and good travel and it looked great in my opinion and from the VERY FEW reviews I read it all got positive reviews. I took it on the trails and heard NO funny noises or anything and its held up great with my commuting from class to class in the hot and cold, rain and all that junk. The adjustments work great and it feels very stiff and sturdy underneath you.
> ...


What better forks did you own to compare it to ??


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Let me see some pics of the bikes with the suntour forks. Look here http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=392001 its in German but all of these guys love suntour. Also some nice bikes rocking suntour this is another reason why I bought one.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

JP, nice bike you got there! I'm using FM5 too! Very good wheel set. It's even rated for AM.

Just a suggestion, since you're not liking it, maybe you could sell it?


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

You want to buy it ?? Yeah the bike is great its not so bad with the fork its just not so good like everyone said.


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

jpeters said:


> You want to buy it ?? Yeah the bike is great its not so bad with the fork its just not so good like everyone said.


I'm not quite understanding how you do comparisons between a product. You keep saying "budget fork" and "not good" but you've only made comparisons to forks that cost multiples more than the epicon. A recon gold solo costs twice what an epicon does and a fox float 32 qr9 costs 2-3x as much as the epicon. If you compare a $500 bike to a $1000-1500 bike, there is a VERY good chance that the higher priced bike is a better product.

What forks in the $150-250 range have you compared the epicon to and felt they were better? That is a valid comparison, not what you've listed so far.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

No I said I should have saved another 100 euro and got this

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?page=8;content=7;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,121;mid=95


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

For 200 euros its not bad but I would not recommend.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

You can get a Recon gold 120 I just found for 300 euro same as the Epicon I just thought the Epicon was going to be this great fork for the money from what people are saying but its not that great


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

jpeters said:


> No I said I should have saved another 100 euro and got this
> 
> http://www.bike24.com/1.php?page=8;content=7;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,121;mid=95[/QUOTE
> 
> MY BAD


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

jpeters said:


> What better forks did you own to compare it to ??


Ive owned numerous Rockshox before on other bikes and a Manitou Minute 3. That was actually pretty nice. I have only used a Fox once and it was used when I bought it. It was pretty good. Better than the Epicon but not +300 more better 

The epicon is a great starters fork or a replacement until you have proper funds or skills to invest in a really nice fork. If you are a 2 times a week rider...I would recommend something else but if your a student like me needing a cheap replacement and dont hit the trails a ton due to weather or school work load then its perfect IMO. People always have different views because of rider skills and how they are able to use it. But for the money and my time with this fork its been worthy of my money for the replacement for this down time!


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

How long have you used the Epicon ? What rock shox did you have ? What kind of riding do you do?


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have used it for about 3 months? maybe...

I used a rock shox duke old old bike and a reba and my favorite fork thus for was the pike

I do a lot of single track, and cross country related rides...not too much free riding because I love in nashville and there are not to many great trails here

BTW your bike looks awesome! I wish mine was black.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

boomersooner523 said:


> I have used it for about 3 months? maybe...
> 
> I used a rock shox duke old old bike and a reba and my favorite fork thus for was the pike
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Yeah I ride the same I hope this fork works out good you dont have problems with yours?


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah me too lol


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Guys have a look at these pics all suntour 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=185


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I found some Good seals for the Epicon I am getting I will try them and let you all know how they work. 
Also I have been using the epicon for a month now and its great for the price it feels just as smooth as my fox in the pic above it just does not look as good but thats ok for 200 euro so first impression was bad bit it rides good!!


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

I actually got rid of the bike now. No more suntour and with it gone I will still say it was an awesome budget fork! Im currently using a Fox F29 fork that came on the '10 gary fisher HiFi plus!


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

How do you like the fox fork compared looks better do you think it feels better For the price?
Can you post a pic


----------



## PnkCrnk (Nov 25, 2010)

So...who sells Suntour forks in North America?


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Google it u will find alot!!


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

or ebay i have a company if u need one


----------



## kaneshiro76 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice bikes you got here sirs! I'm a noob however. I'm just a bit curious if anyone has reviewed the new Suntour Epicons for 2012. I gather they're the ones with "Hollow" updates and they're really light as per a BS personnel.


----------

